# Breathalysers, again ...



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Just had notification from an English friend resident in France to the effect that vehicles in France must carry a breathalyser from 11.01.2015.

The fine for non-compliance is €11. Allegedly ...

Any other French residents on here heard this? 
(from SERVICE-PUBLIC.FR )


----------



## johntaylor (Mar 23, 2014)

Cheaper not to carry rather than bother with another French cock up, just pay the fine if you ever get stopped. By the time EU countries have finished telling us what we must carry, we'll need a bleddy trailer and an export license.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Allegedly!!

http://www.drive-france.com/checklist/

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No-one here has heard of that, it was a policy of the last President - Sarkozy, and allegedly only made by his brother in law........

None have appeared in French shops for the last year, those that are run out this year due to the 2 year life only....

None of the local French/English newspapers have mentioned such a change;

http://www.connexionfrance.com/

if you try searching that important contact newspaper the last links were in February 2013 urging the Government to pursue it, to no avail and previously in 2012 reporting indefinitely postponed as no stock available....

Neither has service.public.fr;

http://www.service-public.fr/recherche/afsrecherche.php?afs:query=breathalysers

It may only change IF Sarkozy get re-elected.......

and that is a possibility sadly as the opposition is not strong, but he is apparently currently facing legal investigation and may not be eligible to stand.....

So relax, it is not likely to be based on the truth but may be just a Chinese Whisper, ours are now out of date on all our vehicles......

Dave


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Go on ebay, buy a couple for a couple of quid and forget about it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> jlo37 said:- Go on ebay, buy a couple for a couple of quid and forget about it


Good advice - on the face of it!!!!

I did just that when all the fuss started. Can't remember where I put the bloody things now! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a couple, bought during the original panic but now I learn that they only have a two year life. Whether just owning an out of date breathalyser counts, only time may tell.
The alternative fine of €11, which I assume pays for the Police breathalyser, could be a consideration I may go for as there are none for sale in France.

Alan


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Missed my chance of being a millionaire once again!

If I had thought about it I should have bought up all the excess stock when France abandoned the idea in perpetration for the drink driving limit being lowered here in Scotland. I was buying a set of earphones from an electronic stockist in Slough. He ships all over the country and mentioned a huge increase in demand for breathalysers north of the border.

Only back up here for the festive season. I can see a huge change in driving habits. Most sensible people would never drink and drive but would think nothing of jumping in the car the next morning, the new lowered limit has made people think about that more, which is good. Unless like me you have 6 cars in your drive left over from a party on New Years Eve that the owners are afraid to collect. 

Happy New Year to you all

Stewart


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

jlo37 said:


> Go on ebay, buy a couple for a couple of quid and forget about it


----------
Or don't even bother to waste your money on something that is still not being enforced. Just like the French are doing.

And don't drink and drive in France or anywhere else for that matter!


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

I was stopped and breathalysed in France in August 2014 about 200m from the Aire in La Suze Sur Sathe. There were at least 6 policemen and they were stopping everyone at a T junction in the centre of the town.
I was not asked for a breathalyser kit.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

EDIT No idea why this doesn't display ... and don't really want to know ..

the nub of which googletranslates as:

"Dear drivers,

As of January 13, 2015, all drivers of motor land vehicle is obliged to be
possession of a breathalyzer. By cons, moped drivers (motor vehicle with 2 or 3 wheels and a
cylinder capacity not exceeding 50 cm3) are not affected by this requirement. This is indicated by a decree published
in the Official Journal on Wednesday 1 October 2014."


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I cannot get that link to work.....

This is a Paris Law Office's translation of all changes in French laws for October;

http://www.hoganlovells.com/files/P... and Regulatory Newsletter - October 2014.pdf

it does not list anything like that......

but is excellent for sending insomniacs to sleep......

Dave


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos?pid=6099785511563301746&oid=110278827762237224627


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmmm! Curious!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes Sarko is under investigation for fraudulently using funds for his 2012 campaign, but has recently been elected as UMP leader. Not outside possibility that Mme Le Pen (National Front) could be president in 2017. That WOULD be interesting! 

Sorry, digressed, find French politics more fascinating than ours! Doubtful if the breathalyser law will be reintroduced in fi
forseeable future.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes Sarko is under investigation for fraudulently using funds for his 2012 campaign, but has recently been elected as UMP leader. Not outside possibility that M. Le Pen (National Front) could be president in 2017. That WOULD be interesting! 

Sorry, digressed, find French politics more fascinating than ours! Doubtful if the breathalyser law will be reintroduced in fi
forseeable future.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Breathalysers being sold in Maplins for £2.99.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK I have at last managed to open that GooglePlus photograph.....

and that to me is the start of some interesting points;

1. *WHY* is it *ONLY* available as a photograph and *DOES NOT APPEAR* in the Official Journal?

2. How come the ethylotest is *FREE IF you fill in a particular form* on your computer?

3. How come *NO OTHER ORGANISATION IN FRANCE* has mentioned this?

*I then checked my Virus Checker* and guess what.....

*attached to that photograph is a virus - a Trojan Virus* designed to harvest any information that you are foolish enough to put into the supposed form.....

my Virus Checker identified it, quarantined it and has now deleted it with a warning NOT TO OPEN THAT FILE........

*IMO THE WHOLE THING IS A SCAM DESIGNED TO LOOK OFFICIAL*

*Ignore it is by far the best advice*, if I am wrong then I am sure that there will be very many people reporting being checked after 15 th January......

and the UK expats will rapidly hear about such things via the numerous ways of communication that we use, but at present no-one in France believes it to be genuine.....

*IMO IT IS A PHISHING SCAM*, all official documents are available as downloads, NONE are as photographs...... but that does allow a virus program to be easily attached

Dave


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Dave - pm waiting


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and answered - the gist of the PM is that MY computer found a Trojan virus attached to that article and safely quarantined it

I have just been back and checked the description of the virus and it is listed in the log as;

20150103 122131	Item 'Troj/JSRedir-HZ' could not be redetected.

this is AFTER I had cleared it from the quarantine and corresponds with my attempts to open that attachment - which I reported yesterday as not possible......

Each to their own, I will wait and see if there is any truth in something I believe to be a scam, of course as we LIVE IN FRANCE we are more likely to hear urgently than those who only visit for holidays - and that is not knocking anyone, I believe the OP is quite correct for raising it and deserves* thanks NOT criticism*.

I just hope that I am right and he is wrong for the sake of all of us.....

AFAIK the Gendarme have not been given any authority to check for the presence of these things as they are no longer available in shops anyway and most are near the end of their two year life.....

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Not much call for the surplus breathalysers in North Wales where during the Christmas DD campaign 11,000 motorists were breathalysed with only 45 testing positive. 
There appear to be a lot less drivers over the limit than is thought to be. In my county of Dorset the percentage of drivers who tested positive in the 2013 Christmas campaign was 7% compared to 9% in 2012. This is seen as a positive decline in drink drivers despite there being a higher number of drivers testing positive in 2013. In 2013 there were a larger number of tests and only a few more positive tests.
What it all means nobody really knows but as sure as eggs are eggs the figures will be used to justify the 2015 Christmas campaign..


----------

